# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  A. Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan 4

## atoybil

Arslan Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan ile Türkçe`nin zaman tüneline yolculuğu - 4

TANRININ TüRKLERİ
DüRDüNCü BüLüM

TüRK TARİHİ burada yatıyor 

Sabah erkenden artık çok merak ettiğimiz ve görmek için heyecanlandığımız Tamgalı Say''a doğru yola çıktık. Kazım Mirşan, hepimizden heyecanlıydı. üünkü yıllardır yazıp çizdiği, kitaplarında siyah beyaz ve silik resimlerini yayınlayabildiği Tamgalı Say''ı çıplak gözle görecek ve fotoğraflarını çekecekti.. Gerçi, Kazak Bilimler Akademisi Tarih ve Etnoloji Bölümü Başkanı, kendisine Maksimova''nın 1954 yılında, asfalt yol yokken, at arabasıyla yolculuk yaparak buraya yaptığı gezide çektiği renkli fotoğraflardan oluşan kitabını da hediye etmişti ama, hiç bir kitap gözlemin yerini tutamazdı... Yol bozuk... Hava sıcak... Tam bir bozkır... Her yer dümdüz... Düz ama denizden yüksekliği 2000 metreye yakın... 

170 kilometrelik yol, uzadıkça uzuyor.. 170 kilometre boyunca sadece bir yerleşim yeri gördük.. Karabastav''da durmadık... 

Ve Tamgalı Say tabelasını görünce otobüsten inip fotoğraf çektirdik... 

BİRKAü MEZAR İüİN Mİ? 

Tamgalı Say tabelasını epey geçtikten sonra yoldan ayrılıp toprak bir yola girdik. Rehberimiz, "geldik" dedi ama önce hiçbir şey göremedik.. Biraz ileride, bulunduğumuz yerden 200-300 metre yükseklikte üç dört taşlık tepe vardı, o kadar... 

Tepelere doğru yürümeye başladık.. Rehberimiz, önümüze çıkan üstü açık mezarları gösterdi ve anlatmaya başladı... 

"Bu mezarlar, bronz devrinden kalmadır. Cesetleri, ''ölmemiş'' kabul ederek ve yeni doğan çocuk şeklinde bir pozisyon vererek, dik gömüyorlardı. Cesetlerin başı Batı''ya dönük; yani o zamanki anlayışa göre öbür dünyaya bakıyor...

Mezarlar talan edilmiş. 

Bu mezarlarda sadece bir altın küpe bulunmuş. Mü 3500 öncesine ait olduğunu söylüyor.. 

Rehberimiz sıradan biri değil. O da Kazak Bilimler Akademisi üyesi ve bir doçent... Kemal Akışev''in talebesi Alman asıllı Doç. Dr. Aleksandır Goryachev Pavloviç''e göre burada 3 farklı mezar anlayışı var,. Bunlardan şu sonuç çıkıyor ki burası bir mezarlık bölgesiydi. Kadın mezarlarında altın takılar var. 

Erkeklerde minyatür silahlar var ama kadın mezarlarında her şey gerçek... 

"Sısta" denilen bir metre derinliğinde har tarafı düzgün taşlarla örülmüş mezarların üzerinde de taş kapaklar var. Bazı taşlarda resim ve işaretler var. Kazım Mirşan''a göre bunlar biraz ötedeki Tamgalı Say''dan alınma ve mezarlar daha yakın bir tarihe ait.. 

Alman asıllı Alexandır Goryachev, kafileyi mezarların başında topluyor: "Burada gördüğünüz mezarlar, az ötedeki Tamgalı Say''da göreceklerinizin yanında daha hiçbir şey değil... Tamgalı say, bir döneme yani bir nesle ait bir yer değil. Burada bin yılların birikimi var. Biraz sonra insanoğlunun ilk defterlerine götüreceğim sizleri. Kayadan defterler... Bu defterler belki de binlerce yılda yazıldı. Benim kanaatim M.ü. 3500 yıllarına dayanıyor ama kesin bilgi değil. Burası farklı bir yer. Sovyet döneminde tankların talim alanı olarak özellikle seçilen bir yer. Tankların sürekli burada talim yaptığını düşünürseniz, kayaların titreşimden ne kadar etkilendiğini ve nasıl döküldüklerini tahmin edebilirsiniz. Ayrıca bir de atışları eklerseniz Tamgalı Say''ın bugüne kadar ayakta kalmasının mucize olduğunu düşünmek gerekir. O kadar ağır tahribata rağmen kayalar direnmiş..." 

İKİ ASKER KORUYOR 

Türk tarihinin zaman tüneline gireceğiz ama bizi silahlı iki Kazak askeri karşılıyor. Tamgalı Say alanının, yani Türk tarihinin de insanlık tarihinin de bu en kıymetli hazinesinin yıllık koruma bütçesi üç bin dolarmış... 

Yarın: Tamgalı Say'ı birlikte gezelim!

----------

